# Microchipped



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Did you have your dog(s) microchipped?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Either a tatoo or a chip is required for participation in IPO. Both dogs from sport breeder = both came with chips. Yet another question in this regard: Do you notify the registry of tats or chips when you move? Or change phone numbers...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep, both dogs and even my cats are microchipped. Better safe than sorry, I like the idea of a permanent form of ID on them for life. It's easy to update the information as needed


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep. We verify the chips are still reading every year at each dog's annual vet check-up. We absolutely keep everything up to date too. 

Every rescued dog we send home is also microchipped. The rescue registers the chips for the new owner too -- nothing is left to chance with that.

In my city, found dogs without collars or chips get 72 hours before euthanasia or adoption out to a new home, or even transport to a shelter in another state. Chipped or collared dogs get significantly more time -- at least 5 days, but I've seen the shelters try for 1-2 weeks to get in touch with old owners if there's a chip. In one case, the owners had moved without updating the record, but the chip company helped track down a relative's contact info, and that relative knew how to get in touch with the owner, so the dog got home. 

Some cities and counties even chip dogs for residents at a deep discount (sometimes as little as $10).


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My Dalmatian is microchipped, my GSD is not.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Yep!

Chipped and Tattooed..

Interesting thing happened while I was dropping off a dog to our local shelter I found running loose.. There was a girl in the office crying because her dog had been picked up and she was trying to claim it, but had no proof the dog was actually hers because it wasn't chipped and it didn't have any tags on the collar. So the shelter wasn't giving the dog back to her..


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Should asked microchipped, back up contacts that will answer 24x7 and registered micro chips!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Shania was chipped. Lucky was not. No one would have been able to get near enough to Lucky to scan for a chip or read a tag. Shania would have walked into the shelter and took it over as her god given right as supreme ruler of the cosmos. Those naked apes pawing all over her would have been viewed as her own personal servants.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes, the info is up to date, and they are never allowed outside the fence without collars with tags which include: town license, id tag with my name, address and phone but not the dog's name, microchip tag.

I never licensed my dogs before, I felt it was no one's business if I had dogs. But I found some obscure rule on the lawbooks here that says if they pick up an unlicensed dog they have the right to euthanize it without trying to locate an owner. So we got licenses, which also have their chip # on file.

I can't imagine the circumstances where I would lose my dogs, except that my male is still intact so maybe if he smelled a bitch in heat. But heaven forbid. Such a simple thing to chip and have them wear tags.

I have heard if two disputes where someone claimed that another person had stolen their dog and no way to prove whose dog it really was. Now that scares me, because my dogs get a lot of attention for their looks and although I don't think either one would be easy to kidnap, I could at least prove it was my dog if I found it.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

middleofnowhere said:


> Either a tatoo or a chip is required for participation in IPO. Both dogs from sport breeder = both came with chips. Yet another question in this regard: Do you notify the registry of tats or chips when you move? Or change phone numbers...


That's good to know for IPO. The registry that I'm signed up with for the chip says to notify them for new address and or phone number changes. I can do it right online myself.


----------



## Segreto (Apr 9, 2016)

There needs to be a 'not yet' option


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

G-burg said:


> Yep!
> 
> Chipped and Tattooed..
> 
> Interesting thing happened while I was dropping off a dog to our local shelter I found running loose.. There was a girl in the office crying because her dog had been picked up and she was trying to claim it, but had no proof the dog was actually hers because it wasn't chipped and it didn't have any tags on the collar. So the shelter wasn't giving the dog back to her..


She didn't even have a picture?


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't really care for the idea that the microchip can move and not be able to be scanned. But, I have heard horror stories of thieves taking a potato peeler to a dogs ear to remove a tattoo. So we went with the microchip.


----------



## dogsandbooks (Mar 17, 2016)

Over the years, I've had two of my cats returned to me by the local animal shelter because of the microchips, so I'm a believer in microchipping. My GSD puppy is microchipped.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Shade said:


> Yep, both dogs and even my cats are microchipped. Better safe than sorry, I like the idea of a permanent form of ID on them for life. It's easy to update the information as needed


I'm another one that chips and tattoos both cats and dogs, and all the chips are registered. Just updated my pittie's info, as a matter of fact.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes, mine are chipped. After seeing what happened after a big tornado in my town 3 years ago, microchipping makes sense.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> Yes, mine are chipped. After seeing what happened after a big tornado in my town 3 years ago, microchipping makes sense.


This is such a good point! Nearly everyone lives where some kind of natural disaster is possible: tornadoes, wild fires, earthquakes, hurricanes, floods, etc.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Magwart said:


> This is such a good point! Nearly everyone lives where some kind of natural disaster is possible: tornadoes, wild fires, earthquakes, hurricanes, floods, etc.




Yes! There were dogs and cats everywhere immediately after the tornado hit. Fences gone, houses torn up or flattened. It was a massive effort to get people's animals back to them. Those that were chipped certainly had a better chance of being reunited with their owners.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Charlie is my first dog to be chipped. Daisy and Lucky wore tags and they are fenced and like all our pups usually only outside when my husband or I are home. Thunder and Chevy did not wear tags which was stupid. Charlie is chipped as we expect her to go camping with us and she appears to be able to open fence gates(which are now locked) easily. She scares me more than any other dog regarding escaping. She will also be wearing a tag here in the next week. Reading The cowboys girl post I need to get her license.


----------



## 68stang (Jun 16, 2016)

We chip all our dogs


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, all of my dogs (and cats) are microchipped. I also chip my puppies before they go to their new homes.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I got Ruger chipped, as well as both cats.

Gnat came with a chip when I got her from the shelter. I'm actually not sure if Jasmine is or not....


----------



## Bigwillt (Mar 2, 2015)

Leo was chipped about a year ago. Same time he was neutered, about 9 months. 

Vet thought it would be easiest to do it while he was sedated.


----------

